# Advice for a newby



## Vinny85 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello All,

Very very new to this but we have an amazing organic farm in India and are looking to bring our single origin, high altitude artisinal Arabica/Robusta Green Beans here.

Just want to know how to start approaching the roasters and what to expect.

I would really appreciate it if the more experienced people here could spare a bit of advice.

Thank you.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Please contact me to discuss advertising opportunities - link here https://goo.gl/0t3gUr


----------

